# Happy Birthday my love !



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

My poodle Zoya celebrate today her 4 th birthday !!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Your 'love' is BEAUTIFUL! :birthday: Zoya!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Best wishes to Zoya. Hoping she has many many more Happy Birthdays!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Zoya!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, sweet poodle girl, and many, many more to come.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Zoya! I know it's super hard to get a good picture of a black dog, but I wish I could see more of her beautiful face and that magnificent clip. I have a hard enough time keeping Beau's simple lamb-clip legs clean and mat free; I can only imagine how much time you spend brushing Zoya's fluffy legs, especially when it rains!


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you all!!! yes,she has great coat  she become mom last week for the first time and she is still in full coat.I have one picture in Albums of her with babies,I wasn't sure if is ok to post here 
Here is one more photo-sorry it is dark because is from night show


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday beautiful girl! 



:cake:resent:arty::birthday:


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

:birthday: Zoya! Wishing many, many more Birthdays!!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday! You are stunning (but I am having a hard time finding your face!LOL).


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you all for best wishes!Yes,really hard to see face  I have some


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

*Happy Birthday! * 
She is stunning. And congratulations on the puppies...now I must find those photos you posted.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Gorgeous face, absolutely gorgeous!! Well worth the wait to see it!! Now I want to see Zoya's puppies, heck, I want to HAVE one of her puppies!


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Just to show you my girl with babies


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So appreciate the chance to see Zoya's babies!! She looks like a very serene mother, and her pups are just the dearest and sweetest little things.


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you Chagall's Mom,yes,she is every day better and better  First few hours she was confused and looking me as "WHAT IS GOING ON?" but then she start to be great mom.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday party girl! :cheers2:

Your pal Murphy!


----------

